# MTB - 6/19/11, Father's Day AM



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

Gonna get out for a morning ride to enjoy the start to my Father's day.  Thinking Nass soccer fields, maybe around 10ish?  Totally open to suggestions though.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd love to join you, but get the feeling I'd never get down to get my sailboat prepped for another season afterwardsuke:
Think I'm going to reschedule last Sundays plan and get to the boat in the morning, then hit Hurd again afterwards. If I can do that saturday, I'll join you Sunday.
Had a great 50 minute blast with my son at Sessions yesterday. Hadn't been out for a week, and I felt so much better at the end of the ride than the start


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can, stay away from the soccer field stuff on Sunday morning..........It's all for a greater good, trust me!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 18, 2011)

had fun at Hurd today
http://outdoors.webshots.com/slideshow/580358972ZXkfEK

we're paddling tomorrow morning. satans kingdom or Crystal rapids, depending on level.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks nice there!

Have a good paddle tomorrow!

I have possible plans for a ride tomorrow morning.  If anyone wants in let me know.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2011)

What are your plans so I can decide between your ride or Derek's.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2011)

Secret AZ parking spot at 9am.  The route I don't know, that's Woodcore's department.


----------

